# Catalanzahlen



## AkenzZ (22. Jun 2011)

```
import java.math.BigInteger;

public abstract class BigCatalanMain {
	protected static final int MAX_N = 8400;
	protected static final int MIN_N = MAX_N / 2;
	protected static final int RUNS = 300;

	/*********************************************************************************************\
	 DO NOT MODIFY ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE - and things above for your tests only (if necessary)!
	\*********************************************************************************************/
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		if (args.length > 0) {
			if(args[0].equalsIgnoreCase("naive")) {
				(new BigCatalan()).cnNaiveRecLog(args.length > 1 && args[1].equalsIgnoreCase("random"));
			} else if (args[0].equalsIgnoreCase("DP")) {
				(new BigCatalan()).cnDynProgLog(args.length > 1 && args[1].equalsIgnoreCase("random"));
			}
		} else {
			System.out.println("Usage: java " + BigCatalanMain.class.getCanonicalName() + " \"naive\"|\"DP\" [random]");
		}
	}

	/*********************************************************************************************\
	 catalan - naive recursion
	\*********************************************************************************************/
	protected final void cnNaiveRecLog(boolean random) {
		long timeStart, timeEnd;
//		long memStart, memEnd;
		int[] n = new int[RUNS];
		for (int index = 0; index < RUNS; index++) {
			n[index] = random ? MIN_N + (int)(Math.random() * (MAX_N - MIN_N)) : MAX_N;
		}
//		memStart = Runtime.getRuntime().totalMemory();
		timeStart = System.currentTimeMillis();
		for (int index = 0; index < RUNS; index++) {
			cnNaiveRec(n[index]);
//			System.gc();
		}
		timeEnd = System.currentTimeMillis();
//		memEnd = Runtime.getRuntime().totalMemory();
		System.out.println("NAIVE" + (random ? " (random) : " : " : ") + "Computation time   : " + (timeEnd - timeStart) + " ms (ca. " + ((timeEnd-timeStart+50)/100)/10.0d + " s)");
//		System.out.println("NAIVE" + (random ? " (random) : " : " : ") + "Java memory change : " + (memEnd - memStart) + " bytes (ca. " + ((memEnd - memStart)/(1024*1024)) + " MB)");
	}

	protected abstract BigInteger cnNaiveRec(int n);

	/*********************************************************************************************\
	 catalan - dynamic programming
	\*********************************************************************************************/
	protected final void cnDynProgLog(boolean random) {
		long timeStart, timeEnd;
//		long memStart, memEnd;
		int[] n = new int[RUNS];
		for (int index = 0; index < RUNS; index++) {
			n[index] = random ? MIN_N + (int)(Math.random() * (MAX_N - MIN_N)) : MAX_N;
		}
//		memStart = Runtime.getRuntime().totalMemory();
		timeStart = System.currentTimeMillis();
		for (int index = 0; index < RUNS; index++) {
			cnDynProg(n[index]);
//			System.gc();
		}
		timeEnd = System.currentTimeMillis();
//		memEnd = Runtime.getRuntime().totalMemory();
		System.out.println("DP" + (random ? " (random) : " : " : ") + "Computation time   : " + (timeEnd - timeStart) + " ms (ca. " + ((timeEnd-timeStart+50)/100)/10.0d + " s)");
//		System.out.println("DP" + (random ? " (random) : " : " : ") + "Java memory change : " + (memEnd - memStart) + " bytes (ca. " + ((memEnd - memStart)/(1024*1024)) + " MB)");
	}

	protected abstract BigInteger cnDynProg(int n);
}
```

Kann jemand eine Unterklasse erstellen, der die Catalanzahlen berechnen?
wäre euch dankbar, bräuchte es für die schule, da sich mit diesem Programm größere Zahlen berchennen lassen sollten


----------



## Marcinek (22. Jun 2011)

Und wieviel zahlst du dafür?


----------



## Jango (25. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Und wieviel zahlst du dafür?



Nichts! Geld sollte sie/er in Deutschnachhilfe stecken...


----------



## Mr. Master (26. Jun 2011)

ich mach dir das heute noch für 30 euro, sag einfach bescheid


----------



## DerGroßeNargus (7. Jul 2011)

Le voilà

klickkk

Nächstes mal bisschen mehr Eigeneinsatz ...


----------

